# (Frog God Games)  Perilous Vistas KS



## silverhair2048 (Feb 27, 2017)

It is alive. 




[h=1]Perilous Vistas[/h]The latest additions  to the Perilous Vistas: Mountains of Madness and Marshes of Malice are  environment sourcebooks that delve into the foreboding mountains and  explore the mysterious wetlands respectively.
The Perilous Vistas  line brings the great outdoors to life. Like their predecessors, the  highly acclaimed Dunes of Desolation and Fields of Blood, Mountains of  Madness and Marshes of Malice are black and white, 225+ page supplements  that build upon real world details and their gaming applications to  provide all of the essentials and extras to run campaigns set in one of  these remarkable biomes.
These huge Tomes are all well-researched  and use real-world information tailored to meet fantasy roleplaying  rules that create a feel of "really being there" in each terrain type.  For example, we engaged a professional mountain guide, Nate Paul, to  work with us on Mountains--so the travel and skill rules were in part  developed by a real-life mountaineer!


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 1, 2017)

$9,075 pledged of $20,000 goal
151 backers
27 days to go


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 4, 2017)

$10,764 pledged of $20,000 goal
184 backers
25 days to go


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 8, 2017)

Last night Undead Viking had an interview with some of Frog God Games major frogs.  Here is the link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaomgfHw_4w


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 10, 2017)

$12,674 pledged of $20,000 goal
213 backers
19 days to go


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 15, 2017)

This was posted yesterday.

Hey All!

This is Zach from Frog God. This project has been moving along nicely but we would like to see it ramped up and Bill would like to see you have some more stuff. Thus we have some new bonuses, add-ons, and books available. 

First is something everyone will get FREE at funding, followed by a couple new add-ons...
Glades of Death Bonus

 A Druid's Revenge Can your PCs make it through the forest on the way to their final destination? Will they be ensnarled in the mystery of dreaded ghoul wolves, or become entangled in a battle between druids and insects that is slowly destroying a small logging village in their way? Are your PCs strong enough to enter the Canyons of Arcuri? Perhaps, they are even bold enough to enter the private, forested demiplane of the mad druid Niavark. Read the Leaves Make PCs fear the forest! Glades of Death™ contains new spells, new feats, and a new look at skills and how to use them in the wilderness. Guidelines for the rapid creation of new fantasy forests are also provided along with new monsters and four generic forest-based adventures designed to help bring a campaign out of the dungeon and into the wilderness.  
Stoneheart Valley

$13 Hardcover+PDF/$10 PDF  

During the kickstarter we are having a special price for Stoneheart Valley. Hardcovers are $13 with your pledge (coming, as all of our books do, with the PDF). The PDF alone is also reduced to $10 for Kickstarter backers.

From Bill Webb and Clark Peterson's home campaign comes the old-school setting of The Lost Lands: Stoneheart Valley. For over a decade, fans of Necromancer Games and Frog God Games have been asking to see the world behind the adventures. And at long last, here is where it all began, in the Stoneheart Valley near the town of Fairhill. This mini-campaign was originally presented to the fans of Necromancer Games in three separate modules: "The Wizard's Amulet", "The Crucible of Freya", and "The Tomb of Abysthor". Frog God Games has taken the full series from the 3E version plus supplemental material previously available only online, and converted it all to the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game system. 
Dead Man's Chest for Pathfinder Softcover 

$28 Softcover*+PDF/ $8 PDF

A Treasury of Nautical Lore No place offers more adventure than the ocean. No dungeon is as deep, no jungle as full of exotic and dangerous life. Most folk spend their entire lives on dry ground, unaware that entire civilizations thrive beneath the waves, sometimes far more ancient and steeped in mystery than any on the world's upper surface. 

Though player characters (PCs) have long grown familiar with the air-breathing world above, seldom do they venture into the depths, and when they do, they discover wonders they never dreamed exisited. The ocean offers a venue for adventure that is at once alien and appealing. Strange things exist down there, as perilous as they are compelling. Maritime Adventures Dead Man's Chest lays bare the ocean and the creatures that inhabit it. Within these pages are detailed rules for ship movement, as well as guidelines for underwater exploration, and three complete maritime adventures. At last there is a comprehensive source for sailing and the sea-packed with over 100 new magic items, monsters, feats, prestige classes, and spells.

-

So go forth and add these wonders to your pledges (along with Fields of Blood and Dunes of Desolation) and lets get us past funding and into some stretch goals (we have some more planned, we talked about them all weekend  ).

Zach, Frog God Games

*at $40k it becomes a hardcover at the same price


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 16, 2017)

Posted today.

 New Razor Coast Add-On! Add-on and Stretch Goal Overview!
1 Comment
2 likes
New Stretch Goals and Add-ons!  
Introducing the Razor Coast Party Pack Add-on!


We are proud to introduce the Razor Coast Party Pack for Pathfinder! Everything your party needs for a Razor Coast extravaganza including-  

    Razor Coast Hardcover Book  
    4 copies of the Freebooters Guide to the Razor Coast  
    Heart of the Razor Hardback Book  
    PLUS for the Kickstarter Backers of Perilous Vistas this will include the Softcover of Dead Man's Chest for Pathfinder (extra $28 value!).

All as an add-on for $120 dollars! 
Fire as She Bears

 Pathfinder Ship to Ship Combat rules for just $9
Recap of already announced add-ons

    Fields of Blood ($25 hardcover and PDF, $10 PDF only add-on).
    Dunes of Desolation ($25 hardcover and PDF, $10 PDF only add-on).
    Dead Man's Chest Softcover ($28)
    Everyone gets the PDF of Glades of Death   (Free)
    Stoneheart Valley - $13  

Take a look and add to your pledges now, we are close to funding and in the home stretch!

Zach Glazar, The Mouth of Frog God


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 20, 2017)

This is the newest update.  There are pictures included in this update so if you wish to see them, they are at
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-new-environment-books-for-path/posts/1835596 . 


22k, 25k Stretch Goals, More Mountains images.
0 Comments
2 likes

Greetings!

The funding is beginning to pick up speed and I have been authorized by the head frog himself to announce some Stretch Goals.

Before I do I want to remind everyone that at funding every one gets a FREE copy of Glades of Death AND the option for a first ever physical printing of Dead Man's Chest for Pathfinder becomes available as an add-on for $28 (Hardcover will be the same price if we reach $40k.

We do not want to add any other printed content since we are committed to not slowing down project delivery. So, in the spirit of the project, at ...

22K Pre-release preview of the next Perilous Vistas content (likely frozen). This will be laid out in PDF form and available following the shipping of physical rewards.

26K every backer will get a FREE copy of the Mother of All Encounter Tables.



One Table to Rule Them All! The Mother of All Encounter Tables is here! This utility is unlike any before conceived! This is not just a random book of tables, but a well thought out DM utility that will make wilderness travel, city streets and dungeon corridors all more interesting. It contains encounters for each terrain type from mountains to the ocean, in each climate from arctic to tropical, and has separate tables for day and night encounters. Also factored in are relative rarities of individual encounters, with space left for the DM to insert new monsters of his choosing. In addition to encounters with monsters and men, there are tables for unusual weather events, strange occurrences, accidents, and encounters with NPCs. Trade routes and caravans are detailed as well as trolls and dragons. After all, you never know when ants will infest your food, or when the cleric will get struck by lightning!
Mountains of Madness Photos





 Zach, Frog God Games


----------



## silverhair2048 (Mar 26, 2017)

FUNDED!


----------

